# Salzkammergut Trophy - Official thread



## mhu (17. Dezember 2009)

Das Trophy-Team wünscht ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute für 2010!

Die neuesten Infos zu untenstehenden Themen gibt es im aktuellen Newsletter. 

+ Winter im Salzkammergut
+ Trophy 2010 am 17. Juli - Neue Homepage + Anmeldestart
+ Streckenbesichtigung im Mai - Streckenpläne online
+ Trophy DVD - Jetzt bestellen!
...


----------



## TiffyI (18. Dezember 2009)

Hey, ich freue mich auf eure Veranstaltung! 

Aber warum startet ihr denn immer parallel zur BIKE Transalp. Mir ist bewusst, dass die Terminfindung sicher nicht einfach ist, aber die BIKE Transalp ist doch sicherlich eine Veranstaltung die ne Menge Leute abzieht. 

Und ich finde es einfach schade, dass man sich den beiden Veranstaltungen entscheiden muss

Grüße,
...die Trailgämse;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (18. Dezember 2009)

TiffyI schrieb:


> Hey, ich freue mich auf eure Veranstaltung!
> 
> Aber warum startet ihr denn immer parallel zur BIKE Transalp. Mir ist bewusst, dass die Terminfindung sicher nicht einfach ist, aber die BIKE Transalp ist doch sicherlich eine Veranstaltung die ne Menge Leute abzieht.
> 
> ...



das war auch schon einmal anderst...früher (zB 2003+2004) konnte man die Trophy machen und anschließend zur Transalp weiterfahren...schade,jetzt muss man sich halt für eines entscheiden...

joe


----------



## TiffyI (18. Dezember 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> das war auch schon einmal anderst...früher (zB 2003+2004) konnte man die Trophy machen und anschließend zur Transalp weiterfahren...schade,jetzt muss man sich halt für eines entscheiden...
> 
> joe



2003 + 04 bin ich noch nicht gefahren Damals gabs wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht ganz so viele Rennen. Hmm, einfach schade...


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Dezember 2009)

TiffyI schrieb:


> 2003 + 04 bin ich noch nicht gefahren Damals gabs wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht ganz so viele Rennen. Hmm, einfach schade...



2003 war das sogar die Marathon WM auf der 100km Strecke und ich konnt nicht fahren weil ich noch verletzt war ! also nur Support und ein bißchen auf der Strecke trainiert...

joe


----------



## TiffyI (19. Dezember 2009)

Das ist dann wahrlich dumm gelaufen  Na dann halte ich Dir mal die Daumen für dieses Jahr


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Dezember 2009)

TiffyI schrieb:


> Das ist dann wahrlich dumm gelaufen  Na dann halte ich Dir mal die Daumen für dieses Jahr



2010 wirds zum 3.Mal in Folge die Transalp (Du bist ja auch am Start oder ?) wobei die 200er Strecke Bad Goisern auf jeden Fall noch nach mir ruft... solange es eine grosse Runde bleibt...  

und schon sind wir wieder beim eigentlichen Thema...

joe


----------



## TiffyI (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja, wir werden wohl auch nochmal bei der Transalp versuchen anzugreifen
Wir sehen uns


----------



## scotty33 (23. Dezember 2009)

mhu schrieb:


> Das Trophy-Team wünscht ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute für 2010!
> 
> Die neuesten Infos zu untenstehenden Themen gibt es im aktuellen Newsletter.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
2010 hoffe ich aber auf besseres Wetter.  
Möchte schon gern die große Runde zu ende bringen. Dieses Jahr habe ich nach 100km abgebrochen, das Wetter war zu extrem. 

Immerhin war dann am Sonntag beim Kidsrennen schönstes Wetter. 

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall auf Bad Goisern 2010. 

Gruß Stefan

www.picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut 
 MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!
www.prowellhelmets.com
www.xtensionbike.com


----------



## crasher-mike (23. Dezember 2009)

Dagegen ist der vielzitierte Ötzi ja ein Spaziergang 

Oder im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes doch die Salzkammergut Trophy ? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CzxDpE97v8"]YouTube- Salzkammergut Trophy 2009[/ame]


----------



## Peter88 (9. Juni 2010)

uten Tag

Ich plane eine Teilnahme an der Salzkammergut Trophy in Bad Goisern am 17.07.10.
Na,ja die Anreise ist recht weit. 850km
Deshalb suche ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit bzw. ich habe noch einen platz im pkw frei.
Bei Interesse bitte melden. Alles weitere kÃ¶nnen wir ja dann klÃ¤ren.. ï
GruÃ
Peter Hermann

ps. ich komme aus 32429 Minden in owl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoli325 (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo, wollte mal wissen ob es an der Verpflegungsstationen auch Wasserflaschen gibt??  Fahre zwar nur die 119 km Strecke und bisher immer bei Marathons mit Camelbak unterwegs gewesen, aber wenn es möglich wäre würde ich gern ein bisschen Gewicht einsparen!!  Konnte auf der homepage leider keine passende Antwort finden.
 Danke und bis dann, zoli325


----------



## mhu (3. Juli 2010)

Es gibt keine befüllten Flaschen zum tausch, aber natürlich wird die Flasche nachgefüllt.


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juli 2010)

hmm
wenn sie dann nach 50km wegfällt muss ich die letzten 150km ohne flasche fahren. Hoffentlich habe ich in Bad Goisern mehr glück als heute


----------



## mhu (3. Juli 2010)

Für solche Notfälle gibt es bei jeder Labestation ein paar Reserveflaschen.


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juli 2010)

ihr seit die besten


----------



## lilly-joe (7. Juli 2010)

Wie sind die Strecken bei der Trophy. Ich liebäugl mit der B-Strecke. Ist die auch für durchschnittlich fitte Biker zu schaffen oder muss man da schon ein Crack sein? Wie sind die Abfahrten, eher Fortstraßen oder schwierige Trails? 

Dnake für eure Infos.
lilly-joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhu (7. Juli 2010)

Es gibt eine etwas schwerere und eine wirklich schwierige Abfahrt. Der Rest ist Forststraße, also durchaus schaffbar.


----------



## zoli325 (8. Juli 2010)

mhu schrieb:


> Es gibt eine etwas schwerere und eine wirklich schwierige Abfahrt.


Hallo, wo genau sind diese schwere Abfahrten auf der 119 km Strecke???Bin letztes Jahr nur bis kurz vor der Auffahrt zum Salzberg gekommen wg. Rennabbruch (kenne die Strecke nur bis dahin)!!!!
Gruß zoli325


----------



## mhu (8. Juli 2010)

Schau am Streckenplan. http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/_uploads/_elements/6094_file1.jpg - Zwischen dem Punkt W und X im Brielgraben wartet noch ein etwas schwierigeres Stück.


----------



## Trixi11 (9. Juli 2010)

Sorry, die Frage mag jetzt naiv klingen. Aber da ich noch nie mitgefahren bin bei der Salzkammergut Trophy und daher die Strecke gar nicht kenne: Was versteht ihr denn unter "etwas schwerere" und "wirklich schwierige" Abfahrt"? 
Ist das Ganze noch fahrbar (auch für einen Nicht-Profi)? Und wie lang sind denn die Abschnitte ungefähr (hm oder km)?


----------



## mhu (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn letztes Jahr die Abfahrten (bis zum Abbruch) für dich leicht waren, dann sollte auch der Brielgraben kein Problem sein.


----------



## Peter88 (9. Juli 2010)

er ist ja noch nie mitgefahren


----------



## Trixi11 (10. Juli 2010)

Kann keiner was Genaueres zu der Strecke sagen bzw. zu ihrem technischem Schwierigkeitsgrad? Ist sie denn mit Hardtail gut fahrbar? 
Ists denn so schlimm  ???


----------



## deeptrain (10. Juli 2010)

Trixi11 schrieb:


> Kann keiner was Genaueres zu der Strecke sagen bzw. zu ihrem technischem Schwierigkeitsgrad? Ist sie denn mit Hardtail gut fahrbar?
> Ists denn so schlimm  ???



nein so schwierig ist es nicht meinst du etwa sie schicken 4000 leute durch ein singletrail.....is für jeden ambitionierten mtbler zu fahren und wenn du halt keine fahrtechnik hast schiebst du ebend


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> er ist ja noch nie mitgefahren



habe grade mal die ergebnislisten durchsucht und musste 2mal gucken ob da wirklich dein name an 18. stelle bei der langstrecke steht. 
bei der starrgabel-wertung wärst du sicher auf platz 1. 

du bist verrückt! 

die ganzen technischen defekte und auch mal nen sturz. bist ja dieses jahr häufig zurückgeworfen worden, und dann so eine spitzenleistung bei dem ersten start über so eine distanz.

meinen glückwunsch und tiefsten respekt vor dieser leistung! 

jetzt gehts nur noch bergauf.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/show_page.php?pid=174

Nicht alle haben es geschafft !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerjocke (6. März 2011)

Hi Folks 

ich starte dieses Jahr das Erste mal bei der Trophy und zwar auf der Extrem-Distanz und ich überlege, ob ich mit einer Starrgabel starte.  

Kann mir jemand Auskunft über die Streckencharakteristik wie - Abfahrten und Singletrailanteil - geben und vielleicht auch eine Antwort auf die Frage, ob der Zeitgewinn durch die Gewichtsersparnis von der Tempoeinbusse auf den technisch anspruchsvollen Streckenteilen wieder egalisiert oder gar ins Nachteilige verschoben wird.

THX in advance! 

messerjocke


----------



## mhu (6. März 2011)

Mir fallen drei längere Abfahrten ein, da möchte ich eine Federgabel nicht missen. Bergauf ist der Großteil auf Forststraße, hier wäre eine Starrgabel kein Problem.


----------



## Messerjocke (6. März 2011)

mhu schrieb:


> Mir fallen drei längere Abfahrten ein, da möchte ich eine Federgabel nicht missen (...)



ok, Danke. 

Kannst Du beschreiben, wo und wie lang in etwa diese Streckenabschnitte sind.


----------



## mhu (6. März 2011)

Die längste Abfahrt hat sicher 5 oder 6 Kilometer.


----------



## Peter88 (6. März 2011)

Kannst Du beschreiben, wo und wie lang in etwa diese Streckenabschnitte sind.[/QUOTE]

HI

letztes jahr bin ich  auch mit starrgabel die langstrecke in bad Goisern gefahren. war meiner Kenntnis nach der einzige 
der fahrtechnische anspruch ist eher gering, wobei es auch kurze technisch schwere passagen gibt. Wo diese in etwa liegen kann ich aber nicht mehr nachvollziehen

3 mal musste ich im downhill vom rad. 1 mal bei einen kurzen downhill der 2 mal zu bewältigen war und teilweise von andern fahrer gefahren wurde und einmal zum ende des tages denn "alle" geschoben haben.

ob man in bad goisern letzten endes starr schneller ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. nicht destotrotz bin ich dieses jahr mangel alternative wieder starr am start.


----------



## Messerjocke (6. März 2011)

mhu schrieb:


> Die längste Abfahrt hat sicher 5 oder 6 Kilometer.



Oha, das ist schon ne Menge 
Da hat man sich schnell mal den Steuersatz perforiert 



Peter88 schrieb:


> Kannst Du beschreiben, wo und wie lang in etwa diese Streckenabschnitte sind.



HI

letztes jahr bin ich  auch mit starrgabel die langstrecke in bad Goisern gefahren. war meiner Kenntnis nach der einzige 
der fahrtechnische anspruch ist eher gering, wobei es auch technisch schwere passagen gibt. Wo diese in etwa liegen kann ich aber nicht mehr nachvollziehen

3 mal musste ich im downhill vom rad. 1 mal bei einen kurzen downhill der 2 mal zu bewältigen war und teilweise von andern fahrer gefahren wurde und einmal zum ende des tages denn "alle" geschoben haben.

ob man in bad goisern letzten endes starr schneller ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. nicht destotrotz bin ich dieses jahr mangel alternative wieder starr am start.[/QUOTE]

Danke 

Ich denke, ich entscheide es aus dem Bauch heraus...
Wenn, dann wären wir aber schonmal zwei Puristen


----------

